

ARM Cortex-A15 Exynos5 Compiler Benchmarks - Arneh
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=arm_cortexa15_gcc&num=1

======
osivertsson
In summary, binaries compiled with GCC 4.7 shows better performance compared
to binaries compiled with GCC 4.6, on most benchmarks.

But I would like to see a deeper analysis of the benchmark results that are
actually worse with the newer compiler.

------
jws
Remember that compiler benchmarks are useful only for telling you how long it
takes to compile.[1]

When you cross architectures the effort of compiling can change radically. It
doesn't end up telling you anything meaningful about the platform.

[1] which can be the most important metric to you.

~~~
colonelxc
That is not what this is.

These are benchmarks on running applications on the same piece of hardware,
after compiling with two different compilers.

